# HOW DO I MAKE MY BAGS FASTER???



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY (Aug 9, 2010)

I JUST BOUGHT A CAR WITH BAGS AS MY DAILY.. IVE JUST MESSED WITH HYDROS SO IM USE TO JUST HITTING IT NON STOP. I DONT LIKE WAITING FOR THE TANK TO FILL WITH AIR.. HOW CAN I MAKE MY BAGS GO UP FASTER WITHOUT WAITING.. I COULD JUST LIFT THE ONE SIDE THEN I HAVE TO WAIT 5 MIN. TO LIFT THE OTHER SIDE. I HAVE A SMALL COMPRESSOR AND A SMALL TANK IDK WHAT KIND THEY ARE. AND ANOTHER THING HOW CAN I MAKE THE BAGS OR THE RIDE GO LOWER AND GO HIGHER.. I MEAN BY A HIGHER LIFT.


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

run a bigger tank with at least 2 decent compressors, viair 480's or similar (or an engine driven compressor), 1/2" lines and valves, 200psi system, that should speed it up with more play time :thumbsup:


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

1st thing what kind of car is it? What bags are on it? Maybe you can cut the brackets down a little to get lower. Look at at Slam Specialties website. They give the collapsed & inflated heights on their bags. If not running Slams I would switch to those. If running 3/8 valves switch to 1/2 valves & line.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

post some pics of your setup?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

SuicidedRegal said:


> *1st thing what kind of car is it? What bags are on it*? Maybe you can cut the brackets down a little to get lower. Look at at Slam Specialties website. They give the collapsed & inflated heights on their bags. If not running Slams I would switch to those. If running 3/8 valves switch to 1/2 valves & line.


:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

If youve had dros an liked being hot on the switch.Odds are bags are not gonna be for you.IMO

To be consistant w/ bags your gonna need LOTS of consistant air.Let if be nitrogen or some kinda bottled gas.But thats gonna get expensive real quick.

A York will help but it can only supply so mutch are so fast


----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY (Aug 9, 2010)

baggedout81 said:


> If youve had dros an liked being hot on the switch.Odds are bags are not gonna be for you.IMO
> 
> To be consistant w/ bags your gonna need LOTS of consistant air.Let if be nitrogen or some kinda bottled gas.But thats gonna get expensive real quick.
> 
> A York will help but it can only supply so mutch are so fast


yeah your right.. im not looking to get the best bag set up or trying to make it hop. i just dont wanna wait so long to play with it.. i understand that hydraulics are my thing but i need the smooth ride from the bags and stuff.. ill post pics in a minute see what you guys suggest!!


----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY (Aug 9, 2010)

how do i post pics?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY (Aug 9, 2010)

baggedout81 said:


>


thats damn fast!!!


----------

